
Most Startups Should be Deer Hunters - jrs235
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/09/16/most-startups-should-be-deer-hunters/#disqus_thread
======
jrs235
Apparently already discussed a long time ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5421260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5421260)

------
palakchokshi
Your link appeared twice on the home page. The karma is strong with this one
:)

